# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки немецкой овчарки рабочего разведения "Г" Звайгстикс

## Воеводская Елена

*Дата рождения:* 8 мая 2011 года: 3 зонарные суки, 2 кобеля (чепрачный и зонарный). Свободны кобель и сука. 

*Инб.:* 5-5 Arec vom Bunsenkocher (многократный участник BSP и Чемпионатов Мира, демонстрировал совершенно невообразимую скорость на лобовой и других скоростных упражнениях) 

*Отец: Itchy von Haus Kloenne* 
HD"A", ED"0", отл., IPO1 
Itchy - сын Franco ze Zdenkovo dvora (BSP `07), по матери внук Falk von den Wolfen (BSP `02, `03, `04). 
Молодой, очень темпераментный и скоростной кобель, прекрасно показал себя во всех разделах и занял 2ое место на Кинодроме 2011 в IPO-1.

*Мать: Finka von der Schwarzen Natter* 
HD"A", отл., IPO3, IPO-FH. 

Родословная. 

Фотоальбом. 

Видео.

Подробная информация по телефону: +7 916 135 85 94, по электронной почте: siriuslena@gmail.com или на сайте: working-gsd.ru

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Люблю фотографировать спящих щенков, можно спокойно "прицелиться" и в кадре в итоге будет весь щенок, а не кончик его хвоста. 
*Говорят "спать без задних ног", а вот "без головы" слабо?*





*Я тут вовсю щенков рекламирую, а вот щенки ли это на самом деле...? Больше на бобрят смахивают* 




_На нижней фотографии видно предыдущее, уже обточенное, брёвнышко_

----------

